
Charles Perrow, Author of “Normal Accidents”, Has Died - dredmorbius
https://www.legacy.com/obituaries/nhregister/obituary.aspx?n=charles-bryce-perrow&pid=194543564
======
dredmorbius
Charles Bryce Perrow was an emeritus professor of sociology at Yale University
with appointments at Stanford and Princeton.

He was author of numerous books, many concerning risk of complex technical
systems and organisations, including _Normal Accidents_ (1984), _Complex
Organizations: A Critical Essay_ (1972), _The Next Catastrophe: Reducing Our
Vulnerabilities to Natural, Industrial, and Terrorist Disasters_ (2011), _The
AIDS Disaster: The Failure of Organizations in New York and the Nation_
(1990), _Organizing America: Wealth, Power and the Origins of American
Capitalism_ (2002), among others.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Perrow](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Perrow)

He's also mentioned in the episode "LaLa Land: Gallileo's Warning" of Tim
Harford's _Cautionary Tales_ podcast. Both the episode and the podcast are an
excellent catalogue and analysis of disaster.

[http://timharford.com/2019/11/cautionary-tales-ep-3-lala-
lan...](http://timharford.com/2019/11/cautionary-tales-ep-3-lala-land-
galileos-warning/)

